# ASUS Crosshair III Formula Cometh



## btarunr (May 13, 2009)

ASUS finally got generous with AMD enthusiasts seeking an avant-grade Republic of Gamers motherboard to drive the AMD Dragon platform. Enter Crosshair III. Traditionally, ASUS used the Crosshair name for high-end AMD motherboards based on NVIDIA nForce chipsets, but this time around, it will be using AMD's workhorse high-end desktop chipset: AMD 790FX coupled with SB750. The choice could have been influenced by two factors: reasonable demand for ATI Radeon graphics, and the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC) feature vendors haven't been able to ship with nForce chipsets so far. 

An 8+2 phase circuit powers the AM3 socket, which supports the latest processors from AMD, that support DDR3 memory. "Only" two PCI-Express x16 slots are provided, that support ATI CrossFireX. Other feature include ROG-exclusive LCD-poster, and the iROG overclocking management system. Audio is care of an ASUS SupremeFX X-Fi audio riser. While the board just may seem a little basic compared to the M4A79T Deluxe, you have to consider the fact that it carries the "Formula" sub-branding. If ASUS wants to sell a better board, there just could be a Crosshair III Extreme in the works. ASUS may use the upcoming Computex event to launch this. It is expected to be priced around US $200.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

That's how a high-end AMD board should look!   I want.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

Wow! That board makes me want to price together a AM3 set up!!!


----------



## crtecha (May 13, 2009)

Just what I've been waiting for.


----------



## aGeoM (May 13, 2009)

Finally an AMD chipset for ROG, but it should be done with the next RD890 chipset.

Anyway better late than never. The board looks OK.


----------



## human_error (May 13, 2009)

This board looks good (well, a LOT better than the other AMD high end boards).

Looking closer at it though i'm a bit dissapointed that it has 3x pci-e 1x slots, 1xpci and 2x pci-e 16x slots, i'd rather have had another 16x pci-e slot or another pci slot for those with a pci wireless card and a pci sound or tv tuner card and get rid of one of the pci-e x1 slots...

As for the location of the CMOS battery on a board which should be used with high-end dual slot graphics cards :shadedshu ....


----------



## Evo85 (May 13, 2009)

Bout F'in time!!!!  

But now I gotta get an AM3 CPU...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2009)

I Demand Moar Pcie!!!!


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I Demand Moar Pcie!!!!




+1


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2009)

Must be Painful to NV to have Asus go with AMD this round on chipsets, Especially for the ROG series chipset, I suspect EVGA may eventually join in as the x58 SLI they have is an excellent choice for CFX/SLI3X. Seems NV can only sell SLI as a platform on AMD CPUs or CUDA anymore.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

human_error said:


> This board looks good (well, a LOT better than the other AMD high end boards).
> 
> Looking closer at it though i'm a bit dissapointed that it has 3x pci-e 1x slots, 1xpci and 2x pci-e 16x slots, i'd rather have had another 16x pci-e slot or another pci slot for those with a pci wireless card and a pci sound or tv tuner card and get rid of one of the pci-e x1 slots...
> 
> As for the location of the CMOS battery on a board which should be used with high-end dual slot graphics cards :shadedshu ....



Yeah, the location of the Cmos battery is a bit strange, but if you look around, a lot of companies have it right under teh first PCI-e slot, or the second.. I have to take my 2nd card out whenever I overclock, so if there is a error, and I need to take that battery out, I don't have to spend 5 mins taking the card out..


----------



## Mike0409 (May 13, 2009)

WOW! Nice looks! Finally AMD get's a good scheme! layout is kinda a bitch tho....=/


----------



## sapetto (May 13, 2009)

Nice, is it the first asus amd high-end mobo?


----------



## aGeoM (May 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the location of the Cmos battery is a bit strange, but if you look around, a lot of companies have it right under teh first PCI-e slot, or the second.. I have to take my 2nd card out whenever I overclock, so if there is a error, and I need to take that battery out, I don't have to spend 5 mins taking the card out..



The CLR button on the back of the board works, you will not need to remove BAT, at least with the Crosshair II, I never had to.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 13, 2009)

Hell, I'm just now getting around to getting a CrossHair *II*, that is a nice looking board!


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

hello my new mobo


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

aGeoM said:


> The CLR button on the back of the board works, you will not need to remove BAT, at least with the Crosshair II, I never had to.



It's a maybe on the thing... When you oc a processor to high, to where the bios deson't want to do a thing.. You'd have to take out the battery to reset it all.. Yeah, the Clear cmos button is additive to not have to do it, but it doesn't all ways go as planned.. I got stuck for teh first time with my 780i board last week. Was trying to hit 5ghz and bios wouldn't do a thing. Cmos button wouldn't clear it, so the battery was needed to be taken out..


----------



## aGeoM (May 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hello my new mobo



Hi, I really would like to grab one, but... RD890 it's my gold ATM.


----------



## aGeoM (May 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's a maybe on the thing... When you oc a processor to high, to where the bios deson't want to do a thing.. You'd have to take out the battery to reset it all.. Yeah, the Clear cmos button is additive to not have to do it, but it doesn't all ways go as planned.. I got stuck for teh first time with my 780i board last week. Was trying to hit 5ghz and bios wouldn't do a thing. Cmos button wouldn't clear it, so the battery was needed to be taken out..



Man I know what you mean , but as I said, I never needed, but in that case it's not a problem, the board it's on top of the desk, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

aGeoM said:


> Man I know what you mean , but as I said, I never needed, but in that case it's not a problem, the board it's on top of the desk, lol.



Yeah, I've only had to remove the battery once on this board myself.. Just because I forgot to up the cpu volts from teh start.. lol..

But, the board does look good to think about soemthing AMD this time. I knew there was a reason I was sitting by to build a AM3 rig.. Even that MSI board is looking sweet... But, Gotta wait! lol


----------



## freaksavior (May 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hello my new mobo



was waiting on you to say thtat.


----------



## Evo85 (May 13, 2009)

This WILL be my next build!!!

 Just gotta figure out how to get it by my wife!


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 13, 2009)

Wow its about freaking time. I want one of these, extreme version and also one with the RD890 when it comes out! Looks freaking sweet!


----------



## Mike0409 (May 13, 2009)

Evo85 said:


> This WILL be my next build!!!
> 
> Just gotta figure out how to get it by my wife!



Lol buy her something shiney and distract her with it as you sneak the board into your rig!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's a maybe on the thing... When you oc a processor to high, to where the bios deson't want to do a thing.. You'd have to take out the battery to reset it all.. Yeah, the Clear cmos button is additive to not have to do it, but it doesn't all ways go as planned.. I got stuck for teh first time with my 780i board last week. Was trying to hit 5ghz and bios wouldn't do a thing. Cmos button wouldn't clear it, so the battery was needed to be taken out..



The CLR CMOS button or Jumper does the exact same thing as removing the bettery, it cuts power to the CMOS which causes it to go blank.  Blank CMOS means the BIOS uses default settings.

On modern boards, you should never need to pull the battery, either use the button, or if the board doesn't have a button use the jumper.  And you have to remember to cut power to the board, and hold the button down for 10 seconds, or move the jumper over for 10 seconds.


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> was waiting on you to say thtat.



even you liked my crosshair II


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

Finally ASUS is giving AMD some real love. Can't wait to see these on newegg.. If they're reasonably priced I might have to get one!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 13, 2009)

Looks really good, i may consider going AMD when ever i build a new rig in the future


----------



## Paintface (May 13, 2009)

why would you pick this board above the gigabyte ultra durable versions besides the looks ? ( serious question )


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

Paintface said:


> why would you pick this board above the gigabyte ultra durable versions besides the looks ? ( serious question )



Because I've had abysmal experiences with giga****  And ASUS makes THE best _high_ end and premium boards. Ultra Durable is a marketing term, they said my 780G boards were ultra durable 2, does that mean the UD3 last 3 days instead of 2


----------



## CDdude55 (May 13, 2009)

Paintface said:


> why would you pick this board above the gigabyte ultra durable versions besides the looks ? ( serious question )



Asus is generally known for there nice overclocks on there boards and good looks to.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

Not everyone will go for Gigabyte, as well as not all will go with Asus.. Some feel that Asus is the better mobo maker, while others fill Gigabyte is... Then others think that MSI, DFI,Asrock,.... is better then the other two... 

The question isn't why would one pick this board, as to why one would come in and troll about another? 

To me, the MSI board is one of the best AM3 boards out there right now.. But, it's the start of AM3, and there will be more and more boards that will come and be "better' or be more "efficient".. Crosshair has all ways been the "highend" version board for AMD..


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 13, 2009)

Paintface said:


> why would you pick this board above the gigabyte ultra durable versions besides the looks ? ( serious question )



Because it WILL overclock like crazy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2009)

Wow, EVGA is missing out on this opportunity.


----------



## Studabaker (May 13, 2009)

Now that I've decided to go back to AMD for my next build, I think I have also decided to get this mobo to build it


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

Paintface said:


> why would you pick this board above the gigabyte ultra durable versions besides the looks ? ( serious question )



because my ages older crosshair II can out oc any of the GB boards out there and its a 780A board not an AMD mobo.

GB does not yield the best oc's the M4A79T does 

my M4A78T-E smokes the 790GX GB board in everything but the onboard VGA


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 14, 2009)

look interesting for everyone but not for me , i like AMD but i hate hear everyday new 790fx or 790gx release , where is new platforms series AMD time to beat intel platforms


----------



## LittleLizard (May 14, 2009)

they should have invented a new brand for it. crosshair is for nvidia rog mobos


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

gah, run crossfire on that and say goodbye slots.

DFI
asus
gigabyte

in that order.

Gigabyte may perform like asus and OC like asus... but they nearly always have some kind of BIOS bugs/errata, or sudden failures. I know of 3 gigas personally that 'just died'

a lot of the people who swear by gigabyte had bad experiences with a few of asus failures, like the first striker extreme.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you Mussels.. I've only used one Gigabyte board that didn't dye on me with-in two weeks.. but I gave up that board in the two weeks because of my luck...


----------



## Kitkat (May 14, 2009)

*sick!!!!!!!*



LittleLizard said:


> they should have invented a new brand for it. crosshair is for nvidia rog mobos



Not anymore it isnt! a statements been made THE END. Let rampage be nvidia i like crosshair name and the 890FX should be Crosshair 4 the Quad vershould be extreme. If a rampage is made with the new 990 or whatever the new nvid am3 chipset is called (the name slips my mind atm) then that should be rampage. There shuldnt be 2 per company even tho there are no intel 790FXs lol. I love gygabyte and have never had a prob with them i wanted a UD3 but theres no way id pass this sick @$$ board for it, sorry. Also feel free to speculate your brains out: Will this board support (DDR3 1800 :OC) Usualy they kick it up more with ROG boards (never owned one just noticed) do u think it will Officialy support higher???


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

It looks bare compared to my p5q. I think they could have added more pci-e slots at least one more. Also a few more sata ports would be appreciated, not that they could all be filled but you never know.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

Loooooks nice!!!! They finally moved from brown boards. 2 PCIe slots is enough for me as long as the both run at x16


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Loooooks nice!!!! They finally moved from brown boards. 2 PCIe slots is enough for me as long as the both run at x16



lets just hope you dont have a need for any add in cards then.


----------



## aGeoM (May 14, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The CLR CMOS button or Jumper does the exact same thing as removing the bettery, it cuts power to the CMOS which causes it to go blank.  Blank CMOS means the BIOS uses default settings.
> 
> On modern boards, you should never need to pull the battery, either use the button, or if the board doesn't have a button use the jumper.  And you have to remember to cut power to the board, and hold the button down for 10 seconds, or move the jumper over for 10 seconds.



That's the way I do.


----------



## icon1 (May 14, 2009)

Paintface said:


> why would you pick this board above the gigabyte ultra durable versions besides the looks ? ( serious question )



aside from the looks.. this asus board will overclock better compared to gigabyte


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> lets just hope you dont have a need for any add in cards then.



uh...good point...lol


----------



## Kitkat (May 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> uh...good point...lol


lol !!   +1


----------



## Kitkat (May 14, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Now that I've decided to go back to AMD for my next build, I think I have also decided to get this mobo to build it



yup was on tghe fence too then settled for UD3 i really hope they release it soon! if there is an extreme i wanna see it first.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2009)

I had a bad past with Asus so I'm wary to even look at them. I have had good runs with MSI and DFI, now I'm gonna try EVGA. 



Mussels said:


> gah, run crossfire on that and say goodbye slots.
> 
> DFI
> asus
> ...


----------



## soryuuha (May 14, 2009)

Wow, I never thought Asus will bring Crosshair III Formula with AMD chipset :rock:

it seems nforce 980a still unable to deliver ACC


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2009)

WOW thats a nice looking board. Any estimates on price yet?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

I'm guessing 230-250 since the Crosshair II is 230$.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm guessing 230-250 since the Crosshair II is 230$.



Are you thinking what I'm thinking Shadow?


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 14, 2009)

I want for my PII 955 rig soon.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 14, 2009)

Hopefully we shall see this board by the Summer..if so..I'm buying when that SOB hit's the shelves.

I really wish EVGA had a competitor in the AM3 field..I enjoyed all my EVGA product's greatly. 

Is it me, or is AMD really lacking with stylish/competitive boards compared to i7 boards?

And all the AMD boards are shit brown..can't compare to the Foxconn, or EVGA color scheme's at all.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Hopefully we shall see this board by the Summer..if so..I'm buying when that SOB hit's the shelves.
> 
> I really wish EVGA had a competitor in the AM3 field..I enjoyed all my EVGA product's greatly.
> 
> ...



EVGA are Intel fanboys  ASUS and DFI make better X58 boards imo, my dad has a Rampage II Extremulus X58 or what ever it's called and it's pretty damn sweet. I only got the MSI that I have because it was on sale for 90$  I really like the looks of the MSI 790FX that's AM3, the blue and black go really good together. Same with ASUS' 790GX.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking Shadow?



yes... but where are we going to find a duck and a hose as this hour?


----------



## Mike0409 (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> EVGA are Intel fanboys  ASUS and DFI make better X58 boards imo, my dad has a Rampage II Extremulus X58 or what ever it's called and it's pretty damn sweet. I only got the MSI that I have because it was on sale for 90$  I really like the looks of the MSI 790FX that's AM3, the blue and black go really good together. Same with ASUS' 790GX.



EVGA are Intel fanboys and it suck's.  They have lifetime warranty on all their product's when registered with them which I believe is fantastic.  Not a lot of companies do that.

I would love to see a nice Red/Black loadout like the Foxconn Bloodrage but in AMD format.  

This MSI?  It's OK...but still look's bland really from a top view.

And this Asus?  Still has that shit brown looking color..can't really stand it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes... but where are we going to find a duck and a hose as this hour?



(Smack) No you fool! We are going to take over the world!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2009)

Where do i sign up!!!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I Demand Moar Pcie!!!!





bogmali said:


> +1



+2 and Sata


----------



## LittleLizard (May 15, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> Not anymore it isnt! a statements been made THE END. Let rampage be nvidia i like crosshair name and the 890FX should be Crosshair 4 the Quad vershould be extreme. If a rampage is made with the new 990 or whatever the new nvid am3 chipset is called (the name slips my mind atm) then that should be rampage. There shuldnt be 2 per company even tho there are no intel 790FXs lol. I love gygabyte and have never had a prob with them i wanted a UD3 but theres no way id pass this sick @$$ board for it, sorry. Also feel free to speculate your brains out: Will this board support (DDR3 1800 :OC) Usualy they kick it up more with ROG boards (never owned one just noticed) do u think it will Officialy support higher???



but rampage are high end intel and WTF are u talking about. 890FX is not the name of the next chipset, is RD890 and, hell, dont post if u dont know what are u talking about.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2009)

Id say the RD890 is considered the 890FX to some mate....No big deal... we know what he was saying


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WOW thats a nice looking board. Any estimates on price yet?



Priced around $200.


----------



## Kitkat (May 15, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> but rampage are high end intel and WTF are u talking about. 890FX is not the name of the next chipset, is RD890 and, hell, dont post if u dont know what are u talking about.



I do know rampage are high end intel, anddd the post suggest that things have changed and i offered a simple opinon of how they should be. Please read my entire post b4 u comment


----------



## Kitkat (May 15, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Id say the RD890 is considered the 890FX to some mate....No big deal... we know what he was saying



Yeah i figured SOME might get that 



fullinfusion said:


> Where do i sign up!!!



I come back just to drool over it everyday lol i know what i want now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Id say the RD890 is considered the 890FX to some mate....No big deal... we know what he was saying



Ya. talk about splitting hairs. 

Hey, Full bro, where you been man good to read? ya! lol Nice siggy too...



Kitkat said:


> Yeah i figured SOME might get that
> 
> 
> 
> I come back just to drool over it everyday lol i know what i want now.



Hahaha, I might even get it and slowly build a second rig around the PII 955....oh yeeeeeah! I'm pretty impressed with the digi surround sound I get off the onboard on my current M3A79-T so I'm not too worried about another PCIe slot. 2 is good, plus I have 4 on the M3A79-T.


----------



## Kitkat (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hahaha, I might even get it and slowly build a second rig around the PII 955....oh yeeeeeah! I'm pretty impressed with the digi surround sound I get off the onboard on my current M3A79-T so I'm not too worried about another PCIe slot. 2 is good, plus I have 4 on the M3A79-T.



Me neither what kinda clocks can u get now with your M3A79-T 4.2 or so? Ive been reading alot of USER reviews (since webistes dont know how to oc AMDs) and they are about there.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> Me neither what kinda clocks can u get now with your M3A79-T 4.2 or so? Ive been reading alot of USER reviews (since webistes dont know how to oc AMDs) and they are about there.



Well, I'm running a 9850BE right now. 2.5 stock and 3.1 stable with a good air cooler. Liquid? Haven't been there (yet?). The M3A79-T is a jewel of a board. Good luck finding it now...you might find one open box. My 9850 is currently clocked @ 2.8Ghz only because I'm crunching for WCG.

The M3a79-t might have been renamed M4A79-T AM2+ version at least that's what I see on Newegg.

The onboard sound as I said is awesome. In COD4 I hear grenades exactly where they land on my Logitech Z-5500's. (And I run in the other direction! )


----------



## Kitkat (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, I'm running a 9850BE right now. 2.5 stock and 3.1 stable with a good air cooler. Liquid? Haven't been there (yet?). The M3A79-T is a jewel of a board. Good luck finding it now...you might find one open box. My 9850 is currently clocked @ 2.8Ghz only because I'm crunching for WCG.
> 
> The M3a79-t might have been renamed M4A79-T AM2+ version at least that's what I see on Newegg.
> 
> The onboard sound as I said is awesome. In COD4 I hear grenades exactly where they land on my Logitech Z-5500's. (And I run in the other direction! )



ohhhh i thought u were refering to the AM3 ASUS board out now. ("4.2 or so" air some 4.5(validated)) I know that board u have now btw, Well my upadate is long over due lol im on a 64 3400 @2.7O.C. Somthing told me to wait just a lil longer b4 getting the GIG-UD3 and i know why now lol. I had to read the article a couple times diff places to BELEIVE it was 790FX!!!! lol. And yes i hear the Xifis are awsome but, some slam it and say its not the real xifi but a lower version i was reading about that on the Rampage Extreme?? Who cares I know its 4324234235435X better than my onboard. I have the money now but itll prolly be a MONTH b4 it goes to newegg (at the least).  I have my full list ready I just wish maybe they release some more ram... I notice all manufatures right now are tri this and tri that sleeping on 1600 DDR3 i know that could be faster. With any luck this will oficialy support (1800OC) like it does 1600 now???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> ohhhh i thought u were refering to the AM3 ASUS board out now. ("4.2 or so" air some 4.5(validated)) I know that board u have now btw, Well my upadate is long over due lol im on a 64 3400 @2.7O.C. Somthing told me to wait just a lil longer b4 getting the GIG-UD3 and i know why now lol. I had to read the article a couple times diff places to BELEIVE it was 790FX!!!! lol. And yes i hear the Xifis are awsome but, some slam it and say its not the real xifi but a lower version i was reading about that on the Rampage Extreme?? Who cares I know its 4324234235435X better than my onboard. I have the money now but itll prolly be a MONTH b4 it goes to newegg (at the least).  I have my full list ready I just wish maybe they release some more ram... I notice all manufatures right now are tri this and tri that sleeping on 1600 DDR3 i know that could be faster. With any luck this will oficialy support (1800OC) like it does 1600 now???



hehehe.... I hear ya bro. I might go soundblaster but I just riigeed up from an Athlon 800Mhz. I got my current rig which is kickass btw to hold me over. 

Ya I was talkin bout maybe slowly building an AMD dragon platform with this board and the 955. That would be sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! but $$$$ lackin which is why I said slow nellie!!! 

But manus are not sleeping on 1600...they got some good stuff out there....check around Kit! And welcome to TPU btw!!!


----------

